# ***OFFICIAL*** Diego Sanchez vs. Clay Guida Pre/Post Fight



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Diego "Nightmare" Sanchez facing Clay "The Carpenter" Guida in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

beat that hippie hair off of him diego! no dramatic entrance this time though.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

I dont want either to lose they are in my top five fav list. Money is on Sanchez though....sorry carpenter.


----------



## Josh Jones III (Mar 20, 2009)

The vote should actually be 7-1. I just picked Guida by mistake -- kind of like the judges after the Diaz fight!


----------



## Rachmunas (May 15, 2009)

My money is on Sanchez. They are both some of my favorite UFC fighters but Sanchez can keep up with Guida's pace and has more power. But who knows?? This fight has "Fight of the Year" written all over it! I think every main event fight should have 4 rounds (non title fights).


----------



## AceofSpades187 (Apr 18, 2009)

Rachmunas said:


> My money is on Sanchez. They are both some of my favorite UFC fighters but Sanchez can keep up with Guida's pace and has more power. But who knows?? This fight has "Fight of the Year" written all over it! I think every main event fight should have 4 rounds (non title fights).


Im goin for sanchez 2 i persoanlly hate guida due to his lay and pray styll. I agree with ur 4 rounds for the main event that seems like it could work out:thumbsup:


----------



## PanKrato (Mar 5, 2007)

I think Sanchez will win.
But I like Clay so I bet on him. lol, odds weren't quite nice enough for me to bet on Sanchez too.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Yes!!!


----------



## Danomac (Oct 15, 2006)

Guida "laid and prayed" once and now he all of a sudden he is the Master of it? Whatever.

I like Guida, always intense and entertaining. A fight with Diego will only bring out the best in him and Diego.

This fight will be sick.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Guida is dangeerous but I think Diego will TKO him.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

YESH!! YESH!! YESH!!

I can't wait for Diego's epic enterance!raise01:


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Mirage445 said:


> YESH!! YESH!! YESH!!
> 
> I can't wait for Diego's epic enterance!raise01:


If he does that again it will make my night I won't even care if he wins anymore.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

War Guida!!!


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Diego: YES! YES!! YES!! *YES!! YES!!! *


*YYYEEEESSSS!!!!!*​



But I'm rooting for Guida! :thumbsup:


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Diego Is Doin It!. Yesh Yesh.


These guys are both crazy. People become fans of MMA because of matchups like this.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

OH yeah, Im pumped for this one


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

OH MAN, they touched gloves. this is already the best fight ever.
HOSAJLDYSDF IOASDCSDUICNEIOSFNE HOLY F****ng S***


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

HOOOLEEEEE SHIT. What a start. I've never seen Guida outpaced.....

I can see the GIF's of Diego punching Guida with "YES" popping out every few seconds.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Best begining of a fight EVER that looked like the last 30 seconds of great brawl


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

*CLAY GUIDA's CHIN NOW LEGENDARY! [Possible Spoilers]*

I CANNOT BELIEVE HE SURVIVED THAT HEADKICK!


ROUND TWO IS ABOUT TO START!

Great fight...Diego by TKO soon...

NaChOmAmA


----------



## tyler90wm (Oct 8, 2008)

I believe that was the most entertaining round i have ever seen


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

I was hoping for Guida to win this.

OMG how is Guida not dead after that head kick?


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

That beginning was better than the Paul Taylor/Paul Kelly start. Just amazing.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

That was all heart. Pure heart. Respect


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

I ******* hate Guida... better lay and pray some more so you can get even 9 points. Absoutley destroyed in anything except lay and pray.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Guida is so rediculously tough. What a headkick. I'm marking out bigtime for this fight. Can't wait to see Diego in contention for the title down the road.


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

my girlfriend just became a fan of mma


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

That kick was pretty ridiculous. The replay showed he wasn't even out for a little. I hope he breaks Sanchez cause the guy is ridiculously annoying..."Yes...Yes...Yes" what a dumbass.


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

TheGreg said:


> my girlfriend just became a fan of mma


wait, clay guida just ruined it for her in round 2


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

My hate for Guida grows. If you are going to go into someones guard every fight at least learn to ground and pound.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

His chin may be good, but Diego is winning all the rounds even from his back. Guida isn't doing a damn thing. 

Seriously, Diego is going for submissions from his back all the time, you can't really say Guida is in control when he's on top.


----------



## The Crusher (Mar 12, 2009)

Those elbows from the bottom were insane in rnd 2


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

That is FOTY right there, Guida should get it but I wouldnt be surpised if its a split.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Diego HAS to have this one in the bag.

Guida wasn't a complete blanket, but it's clear Diego won this fight. More damage, more action.


----------



## ElmerM (May 27, 2007)

*...*

Diego has to have won that fight. He dominated round 1, round 2 he did damage on the ground so he couldn't have lost it to bad. Then round 3 even when on the bottom Guida didn't do shmack.


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

........diego def won


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Wow, what a fight! Impressed with Diego's striking, impressed with Guida's heart and chin. Gotta think it goes 29-28 Sanchez.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Betting Guida by split.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Diego won in striking from the bottom even for sure. Thank god the fight is over i've been skipping rope for the entire event and I wanted to play Undisputed.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I think Diego should win this. He spent time on his back but did much more damage than Guida did in the position and attempted submissions. I would even go as far as to agree with Joe Rogan in saying the first round might have been a 10/8.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Yes! Guida can gtfo out of the UFC as far as I am concerned.


----------



## ElmerM (May 27, 2007)

*...*

Man it looks like both those guys could have easily gone another round haha. Two great fighters.


----------



## The Crusher (Mar 12, 2009)

That was the best fight I have seen in a while! and it was free


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

I think I might have just become a bit of a Clay Guida fan. Never had much of an opinion on him before but this guy has a HUGE ******* heart. You can't stop him. Terrific fight and one I immediately want to rewatch. 

And arseholes..stop criticising Guida for taking the fight to the ground...what the **** is supposed to do? Just let Sanchez pick him apart standing up where he knows he is the weaker striking or go to his comfort zone?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

SimplyNate said:


> Yes! Guida can gtfo out of the UFC as far as I am concerned.


How can you say that after watching that fight!?! Im mind boggled that was probably the best fight of the year right there it was a war,


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Amazing fight. Clay Guida showed heart, chin, endurance. Can't deny him that...he gave Diego a fight. 

Gotta watch that fight again.


----------



## Tepang (Sep 17, 2008)

sanchez is way too weak at 155.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Ha ha Guida , man did he take a viscous beating was diego ever even in trouble? No but yet some asshole gave the fight to guida typical. theres no way that should have been a split decision, something smells fishy


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Incredible to watch! Both me and my Father thought Clay was done in the opening of round 1, then with the head kick. To go 3 rounds, take such insane punishment and not even be out of breath.... Holy F'n Shit....


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I gave Guida the last two rounds and thought he won but there isnt anything to complin about, that was one of the greatest fights Ive ever seen.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Amazing. I wasn't completely sold on Diego prior to this fight. He seemed to be a jack of all trades, master of none. He came out however, and showed incredible heart. That first round had to be 10-8 Diego. 

I'm still stunned it was a split decision. What damage did Clay Guida do? When he got his takedowns, he was being viciously elbowed by Diego from the bottom. There is no way he won any of those three rounds. 

I still love Clay. He's got incredible heart, he's incredibly entertaining and charismatic. BUT, he's got to actually do some damage after his shots. He threw a few elbows and punches but he was essentially smothered by Diego's guard the entire time on the ground. 

Rd 1: 10-8 Diego.
Rd. 2: 10-9 Diego.
Rd. 3: 10-9 Diego. 

Great great fight though.


----------



## Tepang (Sep 17, 2008)

Toxic said:


> I gave Guida the last two rounds and thought he won but there isnt anything to complin about, that was one of the greatest fights Ive ever seen.


How the hell could you give guida round 3?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

jcal said:


> Ha ha Guida , man did he take a viscous beating was diego ever even in trouble? No but yet some asshole gave the fight to guida typical. theres no way that should have been a split decision, something smells fishy


Clay had rounds 2 and 3 in my books. Diego won because of the knockdown.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Man, Sanchez is one hell of a out there dude. He rocked guida a couple times. He was even slicing him open from the bottom with those elbows. Guida is a great fighter to have in the UFC, but he wasn't doing anything other than holding off Diego's flurries. Fight of the night for sure, and Diego better get a title shot now, can you imagine the zen going on when/if he fights Penn.... goosebumps already

Just gotta say, I love mma.....


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

SimplyNate said:


> Yes! Guida can gtfo out of the UFC as far as I am concerned.


... Yeah **** talented guys with incredible heart that put on an amazing performance!

Best fight of the year so far in my opinion! I also thought Guida won the last two rounds but I can see Diego winning very fair as well.

I want Sanchez to lose his next fight now just so we can potentially see a rematch.


----------



## Tepang (Sep 17, 2008)

its sad that people actually thought guida won. They must not understand mma


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

KryOnicle said:


> ... Yeah **** talented guys with incredible heart that put on an amazing performance!
> 
> Best fight of the year so far in my opinion! I also thought Guida won the last two rounds but I can see Diego winning very fair as well.
> 
> I want Sanchez to lose his next fight now just so we can potentially see a rematch.


Yeah man I agree. I absolutely have to see that fight again.


----------



## goat261 (Jun 21, 2009)

jcal said:


> Ha ha Guida , man did he take a viscous beating was diego ever even in trouble? No but yet some asshole gave the fight to guida typical. theres no way that should have been a split decision, something smells fishy


Guida won 2 and 3 imo

this isnt boxing its not all to do with damage and strikes. guida had diego on his back for alot of the fight.

imo 2 and 3 were 10-9 in favour of guida but first could have been 10-8 to diego. anyway imo guida should have picked up atleast a draw


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Tepang said:


> its sad that people actually thought guida won. They must not understand mma


HI TROLL HOW R U? <3 <3 <3

It's all a matter of opinion most of the time when it comes down to close, fast paced intense fights such as these. I chose the guy in top position, doing some GnP, working Diego a bit and avoiding sub attempts easily and who obviously was more energised at the end of the fight. Diego was fading in round 3, because Guida had worn him down.


----------



## Tepang (Sep 17, 2008)

Sorry kids, lay n pray doesnt score points. Especially when you're getting elbows rained down on your head. I don't think shancez had a scratch on him the whole fight. Guida was bleeding everywhere.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

goat261 said:


> Guida won 2 and 3 imo
> 
> this isnt boxing its not all to do with damage and strikes. guida had diego on his back for alot of the fight.
> 
> imo 2 and 3 were 10-9 in favour of guida but first could have been 10-8 to diego. anyway imo guida should have picked up atleast a draw


I agree. I do. I would have been happy with a draw.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

I can see how it could be scored in Diego's favour, to be fair. Even when was on top of him Guida looked like he was gonna get knocked out by those freakishly rapid elbows. I was close to scoring it a draw.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

michelangelo said:


> I'm still stunned it was a split decision. What damage did Clay Guida do? When he got his takedowns, he was being viciously elbowed by Diego from the bottom. There is no way he won any of those three rounds.


WTF? Diego was pretty bloody for a guy that recieved no damage. :dunno:


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Guida in no way shape or form won that fight.... Diego won the 1st handily, second from the bottom, and 3rd. You can't reward someone for just smothering. Diego held his own even from the bottom. The judges saw that, and gave Diego the last 2 rounds for going for the kill instead of holding off the punishment.


----------



## Tepang (Sep 17, 2008)

Toxic said:


> WTF? Diego was pretty bloody for a guy that recieved no damage. :dunno:


Errrm, its because guida was bleeding on him. How the hell did you become a mod?

Guida lost, get over it. :thumbsdown:


----------



## thunder (Jun 18, 2007)

wow.. just wow. how on earth was he still awake?


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

That was Guida's blood, not Diego's.



Toxic said:


> WTF? Diego was pretty bloody for a guy that recieved no damage. :dunno:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I put it as split decision for Diego. He almost put Guida away in the first round to earn 10-8 imo. Round 2 was Guida, but no damage done and Sanchez was active in his guard. *NOTE* He's improved his BJJ, transitioning guard to high guard, rubber, looking for the kimura, and even using his rocker style hair as traction. Round 3 was Diego for landing more shots for the first three minutes. Then he looked for submissions as well; rnc to arm triangle, but he had no leverage as he ended up in the bottom, then eventually arm bar. Too bad they didn't bang all the way like in the first round. Props for Guida for having a tough chin and heart. That was a frantic pace Sanchez set. 

You know I didn't like Sanchez when he first came out. Too cocky...but there's a method to his madness. He's one intense dude. The stare down was worth the price of admission. 

Lets see them staredown for 30 minutes and see what happens...roflz! - JOE ROGAN


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

You mean 2 out of 3 rounds for Diego. A split decision is when two out of three separate judges score the fight for one fighter over another.



No_Mercy said:


> I put it as split decision for Diego.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I gotta give it to Clay Guida. Great heart, chin and endurance.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

michelangelo said:


> That was Guida's blood, not Diego's.



Guys both were bleeding from the opening barage of punches on, Guida may have bled more but Sanchez was bleeding to.


----------



## goat261 (Jun 21, 2009)

dont think some people are giving guida enough credit. he landed some decent shots himself. it was a very close fight, i thought guida edged it but can see why diego won. 

just that people talking like it was a walkover must not understand mma is not all about striking and damage which is why this sport is the best out there


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Yah "The Carpentar" has one of the best staminas and endurance in MMA. Unbelievable the amount of punishment he was absorbing in the first. If he can take a Drew Mcfedrie bomb or a Crocop LHK without flinching I'll be shocked!

Then after the fight he's still bouncing around. Great energy though in the fight. Definitely fight of the night!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

goat261 said:


> dont think some people are giving guida enough credit. he landed some decent shots himself. it was a very close fight, i thought guida edged it but can see why diego won.
> 
> just that people talking like it was a walkover must not understand mma is not all about striking and damage which is why this sport is the best out there


Again, I agree. :thumbsup:


----------



## k3232x (Sep 17, 2008)

No_Mercy said:


> Yah "The Carpentar" has one of the best staminas and endurance in MMA. Unbelievable the amount of punishment he was absorbing in the first. If he can take a Drew Mcfedrie bomb or a Crocop LHK without flinching I'll be shocked!
> 
> Then after the fight he's still bouncing around. Great energy though in the fight. Definitely fight of the night!


Dana White just posted on his Twitter that there were 3 fight of the night bonuses given.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I would like to take this time out to quote myself from a few months ago. 



D.P. said:


> I think this fight is going to win some fans for Guida. This is going to be a tough, yet exciting fight. Diego is a tough dude, and probably one of the only fighters that can match with Guida's pace. Should be a good one.


----------



## goat261 (Jun 21, 2009)

atleast one thing we can all agree on is that it was one of the best fights of the year so far


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Are you kidding me? Diego absolutely destroyed Guida in the first round, and Diego was not bleeding after the first round as far as I could tell. When you watch the fight again, you'll notice that Diego's back is covered in blood. Why is that? It's because Guida was bleeding all over him like a stuck pig and wiping it all over Diego's face and body with his mangy hair like a mop. 

No sane person could score that first round as anything aside from a 10-8 round for Diego. And in rounds 2 and 3, Guida barely threw three or four elbows and punches combined. As a matter of fact, Diego's torso and reach were so much longer, Guida couldn't even reach him. Diego pulled Guida back in his guard so he couldn't get punched or elbowed and proceeded to pummel Guida in the top of the head repeatedly. 

I'm a huge fan of Guida too, but let's be objective in our fight analysis.



Toxic said:


> Guys both were bleeding from the opening barage of punches on, Guida may have bled more but Sanchez was bleeding to.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

It was great, didn' have to be very good to be fight of that night, but it took it up a notch and both fighters too it to each other. Sanchez's kick and Guida's takedowns split the first two rounds, and I guess the judges must've though Sanchez got that last one but it was really close, like the difference in those two fighters is.


----------



## blang (Jun 21, 2009)

*guida got... [SPOILER]*

guida lost the first round and it could have been a 10 to 8 round but he won the next two hands down. so the worst it should have been for him is a draw. but i wouldn't have given a 10 to 8 on the first round the kick didn't even hurt him just knocked him down


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm with you people, Guida looked better in this loss than he did in a couple of his last wins.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

goat261 said:


> atleast one thing we can all agree on is that it was one of the best fights of the year so far


Quite entertaining indeed. Sanchez usually comes out like a rabid wolf. Don't know if most people know this, but he beat Nick Diaz. He's always been a pretty good fighter just didn't have too many tools. Once he polishes up his strikes and BJJ even more he could be the lw king. I want to see how he fares against BJ. He could take it if it went to the fourth and fifth round. Him vs Huerta would be awesome. Too bad the latter isn't around...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

While I agree, I dont think its worthy of any complaints it was a tight decision in one of the best fights Ive ever seen, win or lose neither fighter is walking away a loser cause there were none tonight especially us.


----------



## sworddemon (Feb 4, 2007)

Anybody know off hand which UFC fighter has lost the most split decisions? Guida has got to be up there. 

Also, could this event hold the record for the highest number of questionable decisions?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

michelangelo said:


> Are you kidding me? Diego absolutely destroyed Guida in the first round, and Diego was not bleeding after the first round as far as I could tell. When you watch the fight again, you'll notice that Diego's back is covered in blood. Why is that? It's because Guida was bleeding all over him like a stuck pig and wiping it all over Diego's face and body with his mangy hair like a mop.
> 
> No sane person could score that first round as anything aside from a 10-8 round for Diego. And in rounds 2 and 3, Guida barely threw three or four elbows and punches combined. As a matter of fact, Diego's torso and reach were so much longer, Guida couldn't even reach him. Diego pulled Guida back in his guard so he couldn't get punched or elbowed and proceeded to pummel Guida in the top of the head repeatedly.
> 
> I'm a huge fan of Guida too, but let's be objective in our fight analysis.


Objective? Your making it sound like Diego dominated Guida for 3 rouns.

IMO Round 1 10-9 easily Sanchez
Round 2 clearly 10-9 Guida
Round 3 Razor thin but Id give it 10-9 Guida, 

Cant complain though is was close and I assumed it would be a split.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

I hear ya, man. I'm anticipating a possible Diego vs. Penn match even more so than the reality of Penn Florian, which we will definitely see. 

And Huerta vs. Diego would sell a lot of tickets too. The first UFC fight with a majority female crowd? lol. 



No_Mercy said:


> Quite entertaining indeed. Sanchez usually comes out like a rabid wolf. Don't know if most people know this, but he beat Nick Diaz. He's always been a pretty good fighter just didn't have too many tools. Once he polishes up his strikes and BJJ even more he could be the lw king. I want to see how he fares against BJ. He could take it if it went to the fourth and fifth round. Him vs Huerta would be awesome. Too bad the latter isn't around...


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

k3232x said:


> Dana White just posted on his Twitter that there were 3 fight of the night bonuses given.


Yah they all deserve it! Didn't look like a stacked card, but they all fought with their heart to make it a pleasantly surprising card. 

I thought the Pearson fight should have been fight of the night along with Lytle and Burns. Then we all watched the main card. Just kept getting better and better. 

Three weeks till the super main event!


----------



## Evo (Feb 12, 2007)

I don't know which judge was smoking what, I don't consider Guida winning any of the three rounds. Even when Sanches was on the bottom he was still delivering damage. Elbows to the face > Laying on top of someone. What I will give Guida though is he's a tough lil dude, holy crap. So many times I thought he was done.


----------



## MenorcanMadman (Jan 8, 2009)

No, Guida got beat like a red headed step child, taking someone down should not win you a round when more damage is done from the bottom. It was a good fight but Diego was a clear winner.


----------



## blang (Jun 21, 2009)

guida won the last 2 rounds. he dominated the 2nd and won the stand up and ground in the 3rd

a little cut on the top of the head doesn't constitute more damage


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Look, if you tackle or trip someone and lie on top of them while they elbow you repeatedly in the head, and they cut you open so that you gush blood all over them like a geyser, does that mean you still won the fight? 

Takedowns should only score points IF it allows a fighter to at the very least control their opponent; ideally it should allow a fighter to mount an effective offense (hard and damaging strikes or sets up submission attempts).

In Guida's case, neither occured. Guida could not control Diego from the top. In fact, it the opposite occured: Diego pulled Guida away from him in his guard so that Guida could not punch or elbow effectively, while Diego pounded Guida's head with his elbow like a hammer to a nail. 

Also, you are mischaracterizing my statements and putting words in my mouth. I stated that I scored rounds 2 and 3 10-9 for Diego. This in no way implies that Diego "dominated" those rounds, merely that he won them by landing more strikes, and more effective strikes. 



Toxic said:


> Objective? Your making it sound like Diego dominated Guida for 3 rouns.
> 
> IMO Round 1 10-9 easily Sanchez
> Round 2 clearly 10-9 Guida
> ...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

blang I see your new but we dont double post here please. If you want to add something edit your post.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

And what, pray tell, did Guida do to Diego whilst on top, other than lie around and work a bit of ineffective ground and pound? Diego's elbows were ten times more effective, so much so that Guida felt the need to cover up whilst in top position. That, alone, speaks volumes. Diego was the more active of the two, despite being on the ground, and even if you give Guida the second, the first and third, without question, went to Diego. Deal with it and move on. The fight was a potential FOTY candidate. And it was free... can no one ever just be happy?


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Couldnt disagree more, that was the most dominant split decision I have ever seen. Diego First round 10-9 and I could see it being 10-8. Second Round Guida got it just cause of a takedown but he layed there and got elbowed in the head while down. Third Round Diego still owned standup and Diego went for a choke attempt and ended up on bottom then tried for more subs on bottom while Guida did nothing. I cant see how a judge can think Guida won that fight just because he was on top getting elbowed. Diego landed way more shots throughout the fight and was way closer to finishing and never really in trouble.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

michelangelo said:


> Look, if you tackle or trip someone and lie on top of them while they elbow you repeatedly in the head, and they cut you open so that you gush blood all over them like a geyser, does that mean you still won the fight?
> 
> Takedowns should only score points IF it allows a fighter to at the very least control their opponent; ideally it should allow a fighter to mount an effective offense (hard and damaging strikes or sets up submission attempts).
> 
> ...


We'll have to agree to disagree because personally I think your logic is very flawed to give Sanchez round 2 and is questionable at best to give him the third considering I would even say Clay was even getting the better of the stand up in the third.


----------



## MenorcanMadman (Jan 8, 2009)

blang said:


> guida won the last 2 rounds. he dominated the 2nd and won the stand up and ground in the 3rd
> 
> a little cut on the top of the head doesn't constitute more damage


I think Guida won the third, but laying on top of someone and getting your head beat to a bloody mess doesnt mean you should win just because your on top, thats just stupid. Its a MMA fight not a wrestling match, you cant pin people and win in MMA. It was a great fight and Guida showed a lot of heart and I respect the guy, but he lost that fight.


----------



## blang (Jun 21, 2009)

you need to rewatch your tivo steveo because diego got caught 3 or 4 times on the stand up in the 3rd. then laid on his back the rest of the round


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Guida really needs to learn to pass. He doesn't try, he will not ever be a champion if he either does not learn to get a position other than full guard, or learn to ground and pound from full guard a la GSP, Sherk, Diego. Sure he can hang with any LW out there, but I see a lot of disputed decision losses if he doesn't start doing more damage.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

I scored it 29-28 for Diego. He won the first round (arguably a 10-8), lost the 2nd but won the 3rd IMO. Diego got slightly outstruke in round 3 but brought Guida down, tried to submit him numerous times while Guida (who ended up on top after the guillotine choke) didn't do anything on top except defending the sub attempts. + Diego finished the round strong with that final flurry and Clay bled a lot which always plays into the judges' minds (silly but that's how it is). 29-28 for Sanchez, arguably 29-27.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

If laying on your back is Latin for attempting submissions, then you are indeed correct. Listen, I'm sorry your boy lost, but it is what it is at this point. You can complain and rant until the cows come home, but it won't reverse the decision, nor will it render you correct. Diego outworked Clay, and it's actually quite refreshing to see a decision where LNP isn't rewarded. He whom is on top shouldn't necessarily win by default.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Copying and pasting what I've said in another thread:

I scored it 29-28 for Diego. He won the first round (arguably a 10-8), lost the 2nd but won the 3rd IMO. Diego got slightly outstruke in round 3 but brought Guida down, tried to submit him numerous times while Guida (who ended up on top after the arm triangle choke) didn't do anything on top except defending the sub attempts. + Diego finished the round strong with that final flurry and Clay bled a lot which always plays into the judges' minds (silly but that's how it is). 29-28 for Sanchez, arguably a 29-27.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Amazing chin, recovery and heart.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Toxic said:


> While I agree, I dont think its worthy of any complaints it was a tight decision in one of the best fights Ive ever seen, win or lose neither fighter is walking away a loser cause there were none tonight especially us.


I agree. :thumbsup:


----------



## blang (Jun 21, 2009)

ok he attemped a kimora but when you don't even get it passed the leg it is pretty useless and not worthy of any points. i agree with the blood but that is why they need real mma people a judges and not some degree smart people as judges. same for boxing


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

There was also that attempted guillotine choke, but who's keeping track?


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

blang said:


> ok he attemped a kimora but when you don't even get it passed the leg it is pretty useless and not worthy of any points. i agree with the blood but that is why they need real mma people a judges and not some degree smart people as judges. same for boxing


He's still trying to end the fight with the Kimura, which scores points on the scorecards. Don't forget about that very tight arm triangle choke as well.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I gave all three rounds to Diego. The first was 10-8 in my opinion from the pounding he laid on Guida and then the near KO. Sanchez dominated the round. Round two Guida scored like...one takedown and ended up taking more damage while he attempted a pretty sorry GnP without advancing any position. Then in the third round Diego was constantly presenting a threat and going for submissions while Guida hardly did any damage. 

I think Diego should have got a unanimous decision actually, but a split is fine too.


----------



## Alkhir (Mar 3, 2008)

That was one of the sickest fight I've ever seen in my life, I was screaming the whole time. WAR SANCHEZ AND GUIDA!!!


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Guida is one hell of a warrior with no quit in him, but theres no way he won this fight. First round he was destroyed on the feet and I cant even believe he wasnt finished, 10-8 or 10-9 Diego. Second Round Guida gets the takedown but lands really nothing and is elbowed in the head repeatedly and even has to cover up from Diego whos on bottom. Under there system its a 10-9 Guida for being on top most of the round. But he did not beat up diego in that round, he did little damage and wasnt close to passing. Third Round Closer fight on feet, but still more shots landed by Diego. Only reason It went to ground was becuase Diego was trying to sink in a very close to finishing choke, but Finishing Guida is damn near impossible. Guida remains on top and still does little damage. This fight has to go to Diego IMO there is no way you can say Guida beat up Diego in this fight.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*Was Sanchez/Guida the best fight of 2009 so far? [Possible Spoilers]*

I think it was. Discuss.


----------



## Alkhir (Mar 3, 2008)

I think that anyone who vote NO must be plain crazy. This was one of the craziest fight I've ever seen.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

The very beginning of round 1 kinda reminded me of Don Frye/Takayama :thumb02:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

It was incredibly entertaining. FOTY contender (Year hasn't ended yet)


----------



## duncanjr (Dec 12, 2008)

if rounds 2 and 3 were like round 1 id agree , but no , i think it was entertaining , but not my favorite fight . i found franklin vs wand better , but that could be a bit of biased opinion cause i just dont really care much about sanchaz or guida .


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

It might have been my favorite fight of the year. I know Diego is crazy and believes in a lot of outrageous things, but I think that makes him really REALLY exciting. He looks so lame doing the poses he does, but whatever, the guy is nuts.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Best UFC fight so far hands down, but I like the featherweights from Dream Tokoro and Abe Cullums' fight a little more.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

If that isnt fight of the year I will post a video of me eating my hat on YouTube for you all to see.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

The reason I hate Guida so much is because the guy never improves. He is the exact same fighter he was two years ago. I used to be a huge fan around the time he fought Heurta but now he just annoys me. If he seriously even attempted to pass guard I would like him a lot more.

I was probably a little harsh earlier since I was in a drunken rage lol.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

It's astonishing people gave that fight to Guida. Look, I've been the first to admit that Guida has been robbed of multiple decisions in the UFC. This certainly was not one of them.

Round 1, all Diego. Could have given it 10-8 but for the sake of argument let's go 10-9. Round 2, Guida. However, Diego rolled Guida in the first round. Guida did enough to win the second, aka not rolling over Diego. Round 3, barring one takedown, all Diego. He was yet again working Guida on the feet and went for submissions from the bottom while Clay did his usual sit in full guard and throw down random hammerfists that did absolutely nothing to Diego nor were a bigger threat to finish the fight then Diego's submission attempts.

Clear cut decision.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Guida didn't even score the TD in round 3. It was basically Diego bringing it to the ground before/during the arm triangle attempt. So technically if anyone should get points for that "TD" it'd be Diego (not saying that he should). Clay just ended up on top while trying to escape from the sub attempt.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

the facial expressions pre-fight were enough to put this fight in the top 3 alone.

Diego put it to him in the first 10 seconds, and from there on out it was just a nightmare.


----------



## aimres (Oct 16, 2006)

If we praise Guida for his amazing pace and relentless spirit. We should also criticize his lack of skill and inability to grow as a fighter.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Xerxes said:


> Guida didn't even score the TD in round 3. It was basically Diego bringing it to the ground before/during the arm triangle attempt. So technically if anyone should get points for that "TD" it'd be Diego (not saying that he should). Clay just ended up on top while trying to escape from the sub attempt.


Good point. I forgot it was Diego that took the fight to the ground. Regardless though, Diego worked more on the ground, compared to Guida's inactivity.


----------



## Brand X (Oct 15, 2006)

I was kinda wondering about Diego's elbows from the bottom. I thought you were not allowed to do "north south elbows"? :confused02: Thought all eblows thrown had to be from side to side?


----------



## capjo (Jun 7, 2009)

Personally, I think it was the best fight of the year by far. I was expecting this fight to be a great and it didn't disappoint.

That first round destruction by Sanchez with his striking was incredible. Guida being able to take that head kick was just as incredible!


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

i missed it  plus rep for link


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

kay_o_ken said:


> i missed it  plus rep for link


Oh man...go watch it!


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

It's not that North/South elbows are illegal, rather downward elbows. And that's downward in the most literal sense, going toward the earth from 12 o'clock to 6 o'clock. This is to prevent damage to the base of the spine and back of the head where the brain stem is. It's a crazy rule that is tough to interpret.


----------



## capjo (Jun 7, 2009)

kay_o_ken said:


> i missed it  plus rep for link


I tried to pm you a link to watch the fight but it said I don't have enough posts to allow that feature. 

Maybe someone else can drop you a link.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Diego's elbows were "west/east" thus legal LOL


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

http://www.mma-core.com/videos/_Diego_Sanchez_vs_Clay_Guida_TUF_9_Finale?vid=10005354&tid=100


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm sorry but if Guida won the third round "hands down" I'm thoroughly convinced you watched that round blindfolded.


----------



## DropKicker (Apr 16, 2009)

I think the 1st round alone really puts it up in the top 3...but I still think the Miguel Torres vs. Takeya Mizugaki matchup beats it..they had a war even straight down the middle til the end....where as in this fight..yes it was very hype & that 1st round alone was probably the most gun blazin fight Ive seen all year but I would've liked to see it had been more of a 50/50 trade off for damage by each guy...it was greta action but on the real Guida just got destroyed & manage to not fall so easily... but on top of that we're only half way through the year so far... There'll be many more fights that could possibly beat it.. but definately top 3 for this year at least...


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

BWoods said:


> I gave all three rounds to Diego. The first was 10-8 in my opinion from the pounding he laid on Guida and then the near KO. Sanchez dominated the round. Round two Guida scored like...one takedown and ended up taking more damage while he attempted a pretty sorry GnP without advancing any position. Then in the third round Diego was constantly presenting a threat and going for submissions while Guida hardly did any damage.
> 
> I think Diego should have got a unanimous decision actually, but a split is fine too.


i agree. i had it 30-27 arguably 30-26 sanchez. not a fan of either guys but diego dominated him even from the bottom. top posistion doesnt really count for much when your getting out GnP'ed from the bottom and cut to boot. mma judges are so wrestling biased its good to see a decision go this way. maybe their starting to get it.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Guida once again got on top of someone and didnt do anything. I dont think this should have been nearly as close as it was. But, i guess this is why im not a judge.


----------



## LockItUp (Jun 21, 2009)

Great fight indeed. Hard to call it the best because it went to a decision. I like my "favorite" fights to end in more dramatic ways. On the subject of decisions, what was that one judge watching who scored the fight 29-27 for Guida? This is what I hate about decisions...I mean what is that!?

Am I missing something? Did Sanchez get worked that bad in the second round that he gets an 8? I didn't think so...certainly not if Guida does not get an 8 for getting WORKED in the first round. Check the math. 29-28x2 in favor of Sanchez and 29-27 in favor of Guida. Sanchez by split decision. WTF random judge!? Nobody gave Guida an 8 in that first round but this random judge gives Sanchez an 8 in (what I guess would be the 2nd round)

/endrant

Discuss


----------



## LockItUp (Jun 21, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> His chin may be good, but Diego is winning all the rounds even from his back. Guida isn't doing a damn thing.
> 
> Seriously, Diego is going for submissions from his back all the time, you can't really say Guida is in control when he's on top.


I agree. Guida never advanced his position and Diego was doing more damage and sub. attempts from the bottom.

I just hate judges. They seriously need to be looked at hard after some of the scores they put out. I know I know....never let a fight go to the judges, as the fighters say. But come on. 29-27 in favor of Guida? The dude is a beast and I have nothing against him, but one judge slipped up bad.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Evo said:


> I don't know which judge was smoking what, I don't consider Guida winning any of the three rounds. Even when Sanches was on the bottom he was still delivering damage. Elbows to the face > Laying on top of someone. What I will give Guida though is he's a tough lil dude, holy crap. So many times I thought he was done.


I completely agree. Diego had rnd 1 10-8 easily for almost stopping the fight with strikes and the kick. 

Round 2, diego all the way due to damage. Yeah, guida controlled on top, but those elbows were pretty vivcious. I've never seen a guy in guard cover up so much.

Round 3, I had it for diego as well. 

I've come to realize that guida is the king of looking extremely busy, while not doing much. He needs to start finishing fights, either by sub, tko, or ko to win back my vote in a decision. Excessive energy is just not going to cut it anymore for me.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> I completely agree. Diego had rnd 1 10-8 easily for almost stopping the fight with strikes and the kick.
> 
> Round 2, diego all the way due to damage. Yeah, guida controlled on top, but those elbows were pretty vivcious. I've never seen a guy in guard cover up so much.
> 
> ...


Guida always seems to look busy because he's doing that "I'm climbing out of a sinkhole in a horror movie based in a jungle setting" kind of GnP. I swear, he always looks like he's clawing his way out of a sand pit.


----------



## Grappler125 (Jan 23, 2007)

I kind of thought that Guida won the fight, but like has been said, it was a very close decision, and both fighters put on a great show. That being said, after watching Diego tonight, I think he might be in for a long night against the Florian/Penn winner. Whoever wins that fight will, IMO, definately beat Sanchez soundly.


----------



## LockItUp (Jun 21, 2009)

Close fight. Great fight. I don't like either of the two particularly so I am not biased here. Going off of what I saw Diego won the fight. My beef is how one judge gave him a 27. In what round did Diego score an 8!? He did more damage from the bottom to a guy who laid on top of him and never advanced his position. If anybody scored an 8 it was Guida in the first round. I dunno. Hooray for judges.:confused05:


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Grappler125 said:


> I kind of thought that Guida won the fight, but like has been said, it was a very close decision, and both fighters put on a great show. That being said, after watching Diego tonight, I think he might be in for a long night against the Florian/Penn winner. Whoever wins that fight will, IMO, definately beat Sanchez soundly.


I don't see this at all. The only reason that guida even stayed alive in this fight is because he is tireless and has good wrestling.

penn is far from tireless and neither has amazing wrestling. Because of that, I see diego having a good shot at beating both florian amd penn.


----------



## ean6789 (Nov 19, 2006)

LockItUp said:


> Great fight indeed. Hard to call it the best because it went to a decision. I like my "favorite" fights to end in more dramatic ways. On the subject of decisions, what was that one judge watching who scored the fight 29-27 for Guida? This is what I hate about decisions...I mean what is that!?
> 
> Am I missing something? Did Sanchez get worked that bad in the second round that he gets an 8? I didn't think so...certainly not if Guida does not get an 8 for getting WORKED in the first round. Check the math. 29-28x2 in favor of Sanchez and 29-27 in favor of Guida. Sanchez by split decision. WTF random judge!? Nobody gave Guida an 8 in that first round but this random judge gives Sanchez an 8 in (what I guess would be the 2nd round)
> 
> ...


I belive the 29-27 was the second judge and that was in favor of Sanchez. 

I must be totally crazy or something but i can't belive so many of you guys are calling this FOTY. First round was good, straight domination in the standup by Sanchez but after that it was very meh. 2nd round was trademark lay-n-pray by Guida and the 3rd round was considerably slower and no real damage was done.

I personally thought the Stevenson/Diaz fight was better.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I like both guys a lot and I had the third scored for Diego it wasn't a definitive round for him but Guida clearly didn't get screwed. I would have preffered a draw though so we could get a rematch.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

It is top 3 with Torres/Mizugaki and Tokoro/Cullum so it is the best UFC fight thus far this year and I enjoyed it more than the other two since I am a fan of both guys.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Toxic said:


> If that isnt fight of the year I will post a video of me eating my hat on YouTube for you all to see.


Awesome.

Fight of the year so far, for sure.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

ean6789 said:


> I belive the 29-27 was the second judge and that was in favor of Sanchez.
> 
> I must be totally crazy or something but i can't belive so many of you guys are calling this FOTY. First round was good, straight domination in the standup by Sanchez but after that it was very meh. 2nd round was trademark lay-n-pray by Guida and the 3rd round was considerably slower and no real damage was done.
> 
> I personally thought the Stevenson/Diaz fight was better.


I agree with most of this, though I thought that lytle vs burns was fotn.

Rnd 1 of sanchez vs guida was great. Rnds 2-3 were only exciting to me because of sanchez. Guida was doing his normal thin... Going crazy, looking busy, and not really doing much.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I would hate to be a stand up guy against Guida after seeing that. I mean what could you throw at him to finish him that hasn't already been done? I thought the initial barrage that Sanchez put out was going to finish him. This is why whenever there is a thread about most heart I always list him at my top.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

I don't even see how it was a close fight. Diego dominated rounds 1 and 3 and Guida barely escaped winning round 2 because of being on top, even if Diego did more from the bottom.


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

MenorcanMadman said:


> *No, Guida got beat like a red headed step child,* taking someone down should not win you a round when more damage is done from the bottom. It was a good fight but Diego was a clear winner.


BUH-ZINGGGGG!!!


----------



## mattreis324 (Mar 24, 2009)

LockItUp said:


> I agree. Guida never advanced his position and Diego was doing more damage and sub. attempts from the bottom.
> 
> I just hate judges. They seriously need to be looked at hard after some of the scores they put out. I know I know....never let a fight go to the judges, as the fighters say. But come on. 29-27 in favor of Guida? The dude is a beast and I have nothing against him, but one judge slipped up bad.


I'm with you. I'm not trying to take anything away from Guida, but I didn't really think the fight was that close. First round was all Sanchez, could easily have been 10-8. Second round Sanchez seemed to be doing damage with those nasty elbows, but I would probably give it to Guida since he was on top and in control the majority of the round. Third round Sanchez seemed to be winning the standup, then Guida got the takedown but just spent the rest of the round fending off submissions from Diego. Best score I could see for Guida was a 29-28 loss.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Close decision and im a Guida nuthugger but i can definitly see how they scored it for Diego. I wouldnt say it's controvercial.


----------



## mattreis324 (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm still going with Mizugaki/Torres. First round of Sanchez/Guida might be Round of the Year though.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Guida is a freakin beast as always. I cant score the fight for a win as him no matter how you look at it. Only a draw at best but I still think Diego took it overall.

BUT DAMN HE LOOKED GOOD! It just secures Guida another high profile fight if you ask me probably against Joe Daddy who looked phenominal aswell.

The chin Guida put on display last night blew me away and what blew me away even more was in the 3rd round when Guida found his range and was standing and trading with Deigo rather evenly IMO. 

I couldnt be happier with this fight i smiled the whole way through. I thought Guida was just going to be a stepping stone for Sanchez but Guida brought a fight and made it intense the whole way through. 

Im hoping it's the same sort of thing Forrest brings in against Anderson when they match up soon.

Also am I the only one who feels leither Pearson nor Wilks is going to be able to bring ANYTHING worth watching to their respective weight classes. This was a very untalented and uncharismatic season.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Best Fight Evar!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111!!!!!!!!!1!!1!

Lol


----------



## chilo (May 27, 2007)

Alkhir said:


> I think that anyone who vote NO must be plain crazy. This was one of the craziest fight I've ever seen.


it started off crazy as hell, but that second round was ghey. diego was busting that gate keeper up while laying on his back the whole round. sigh*


----------



## Danomac (Oct 15, 2006)

He controlled him the entire round and landed some great strikes. He easily won it. I thought he won the 3rd as well. Landed the better strikes standing and controlled him with some mild strikes to end the round. 

I thought either draw or Guida won to be honest.


----------



## jmacjer (Mar 23, 2009)

the judges scores were, 29-28 guida, 29-27 sanchez, 29-28 sanchez


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

chilo said:


> it started off crazy as hell, but that second round was ghey. diego was busting that gate keeper up while laying on his back the whole round. sigh*


Is it impossible for you to just enjoy a fight for what it was without attacking either of the fighters even if they lost? Clay held his own and yes he lost i dont argue that, the best he could have hoped for is a draw but damn.

I just hate it when people find the need to insult the loser of a fight for doing there best and putting it all on the line for the sake of your entertainment.

Instead of tearing Clay down why cant you comment on the good aspects of his game like his ability to negate any and all sub attempts that Diego even attempted. Or the fact that he showed us amazing chin and amazing heart in the toughest fight of his career. 

No one is calling for Guida to get a title shot anytime soon and yet people find some reason to trash him and say OH HE'S JUST A GATEKEEPER!! But ofcourse he is and thats what he does best. But more importantly he is exciting to watch in the eyes of the mass majority and the dude has neer said anything bad about anyone.

Even Diego who has an ego the size of Tito's head was humble and gave props to Guida after the fight. The only one who hasnt is Nate Diaz just because he's a punk and cant take a loss.

You can say oh he only does this blah blah blah but the fact is the opponent if they want to win should have the ability to negate him enforcing his own will and use their own tools to stop him from dominating them on the ground just as Diego did.

Great fight all in all no matter what the haters say. For some reason it has become cool to hate Guida lateley.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Man I always loved Guida for his heart and courage. I hope now maybe some people on this forum will ease up abit on all the Guida bashing its ridiculous. I can see how some fighters should get crapped on but Guida imo is far from the bashable catagory.

War Guida


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

ufc fight of the decade perhaps


----------



## palmerboy (Oct 23, 2008)

i havent seen this fight yet ill watch it when i finish work. From what i read everywhere im really looking forward to it. I think my fav ufc fight this year before i watch this was Kampmann/Condit


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Objective? Your making it sound like Diego dominated Guida for 3 rouns.
> 
> IMO Round 1 10-9 easily Sanchez
> Round 2 clearly 10-9 Guida
> ...


Dont you think round 1 fit all the criteria for a 10-8 round? Diego was the one who was landing shots in thevery opening of the round , guida was mising, he was coming up short Diego took little damage and guida was Messed up even Rogan said that, then a solid headkick that knocked him to the canvas BAD to me if thats not a 10-8 round there is none. Round 3 clearly all the damage was done by diego sub attempts wicked cutting elbows from the bottom, guida could barely do any damage laying on top of diego he was always too low and wasnt reaching him too much, by the way diego was never cut, all that blood from the top of the head and everywhere else was guidas


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

Guida is so fun to watch because he has no defense and gets punched in the face. A lot. The first round was spectacluar, but the second and third round werent. Good fight, but not fight of the year I think.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Fights like this make me think the scoring system really, really needs to be re-vamped. Guida could have won that fight even though he got his ass kicked.

I love Diego, him uppercutting the shit out of Guida in that first round was awesome.


If Guida keeps having fights like this he can have as many losses as possible and he won;t get released. He is so exciting.


----------



## NATAS (Jun 30, 2008)

I have it scored for the nightmare all the way! Props to clay for being a punching bag and having a chin made of solid stone lol but Sanchez was a mad man, delivering damage from all angles and trying to finish, something Clay needs to learn.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

BWoods said:


> It's not that North/South elbows are illegal, rather downward elbows. And that's downward in the most literal sense, going toward the earth from 12 o'clock to 6 o'clock. This is to prevent damage to the base of the spine and back of the head where the brain stem is. It's a crazy rule that is tough to interpret.


 thats good to know, I didnt know that, but if your backs on the mat and your hitting him on the top of the head with elbows that would be 12-6 position too, wouldnt it. I thought those were made illegal (the old Bas Rutten elbows), and thats why when Anderson Silva elbowed Travis Lutter he had to come across the head and they were saying he was doing that in that fashion because its illegal to elbow straight into the top of the head like Diego was doing. I dont know!


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

I honestly thing Diego won the 1st and 3rd rounds definitely, and a case could be made he won the 2nd. Guida did absolutely nothing on the ground because A, Diego was working for subs the entire time and B, when he wasn't working for subs he was delivering the most brutal elbows from the bottom I've ever seen. 

Guida is a lay 'n pray fighter, and diego is just as active and intense on his back as he is standing. Guida looked better than he was because he didn't get KO'd and kept putting up a great effort. But Diego brutalized him nearly every round, IMO.


----------



## Baby Rickson (May 19, 2009)

Well what a lot of people need to realize is guard is a neutral position and when you're attempting submissions, you're forcing the other guy to defend. I don't think Clay Guida attempted to pass guard once.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Sanchez won the first, second was a draw IMO, if not leaned towards guida. I hate to say it but Guida did control him well and he was trying ot pass, not just lying there. Also he was throwing a LOT of punches especially when he had sanchez's arm trapped behind his back. But diego also did a bunch of damage from the bottom and went for quite a few subs. I'd call it a draw. 3rd round was all guida. I scored teh rounds 10-9 Sanchez, Draw, 10-9 Guida. I agree with the judges decision because no one wants to see a PRIDE style draw after that good of a fight.

EDIT: @ ^^^^

Guida was constantly trying to pass, Sanchez has a really good guard. you're insane.


----------



## mihklo (Jun 18, 2008)

pt447 said:


> I honestly thing Diego won the 1st and 3rd rounds definitely, and a case could be made he won the 2nd. Guida did absolutely nothing on the ground because A, Diego was working for subs the entire time and B, when he wasn't working for subs he was delivering the most brutal elbows from the bottom I've ever seen.
> 
> Guida is a lay 'n pray fighter, and diego is just as active and intense on his back as he is standing. Guida looked better than he was because he didn't get KO'd and kept putting up a great effort. But Diego brutalized him nearly every round, IMO.


i completely agree with this. the 2nd yes guida was on top but what did he really do? he held deigo down and threw a couple shots here and there. diego was really more active from the bottom and def did alot more damage from the bottom. 

i throught deigo won the fight, but with the way all the scoring has been going wasnt sure if he was gonna get the win or not. i am glad he did, not because i am a diego fan but because i cannot stand watchin guida lnp for 3 rounds!


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

I would have to say that was the most one sided split decision I have ever seen, How that judge scored it for Guida I dont know, they need to find a new job cause they suck at theres. You cant win a fight for getting beaten up in every round thats just retarded. All he did was get him to the ground and still get beat up down there. Ridiculous that someone scored this for Guida. Rep to him though he is tough as hell.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Eff me Guida is such trash, I can't believe one judge gave him the fight. He didnt even touch Diego and took more damage than he dished when he tried to lay n pray Sanchez. Guida being an exciting fighter is the greatest deception in all of sports.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

jcal said:


> Dont you think round 1 fit all the criteria for a 10-8 round? Diego was the one who was landing shots in thevery opening of the round , guida was mising, he was coming up short Diego took little damage and guida was Messed up even Rogan said that, then a solid headkick that knocked him to the canvas BAD to me if thats not a 10-8 round there is none. Round 3 clearly all the damage was done by diego sub attempts wicked cutting elbows from the bottom, guida could barely do any damage laying on top of diego he was always too low and wasnt reaching him too much, by the way diego was never cut, all that blood from the top of the head and everywhere else was guidas


Ive seen much more one sided rounds scored 10-9 then the first round of last nights fights, there is no doubt Diego won it but I think Guida was active enough to make it a 10-8,.


----------



## narcotix (Oct 15, 2006)

If Clay had actually done damage when he had Diego down, or tried to pass at all (i think he stayed in full guard the entire fight) i could see giving him at least a round but he did nothing to really win that fight other then keep going after i thought he was done from that head kick for sure.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Incredible fight, one of the best recoveries I've ever seen from Guida. To take that head kick and not only survive but come back and make a fight of it was very impressive. I thought Diego won, I agreed with the judge that scored it 29-27 for Sanchez. R1 10-8 for Diego, R2 10-9 Guida, R3 10-9 Sanchez. 

I could see round 3 going to Guida, if he had won it wouldn't have been that much of a shocker to me. I think people are underestimating the damage Guida did in round 2. He had some effective gnp, not all that blood was from Guida. I don't see how you can't give Guida round 2 at the least.


----------



## Evo (Feb 12, 2007)

At the risk of sounding like a troll, did I even watch the same fight as any of you other people last night? You honestly believe GUIDA WON THAT FIGHT? I almost feel insane right now. I'm not trying to be an ass and stir anything up, but I am honestly speechless right now as to how ANYONE could think Guida deserved that win? For taking Sanchez down and laying on him? For attempting some worthless ground and pound? Diego did more damage from the bottom than Guida did on top! Someone has to explain something to me, cause right now I honestly think either everyone on this forum is crazy or I just lost my mind


----------



## wado lado (Feb 5, 2009)

Emericanaddict said:


> Guida is a freakin beast as always. I cant score the fight for a win as him no matter how you look at it. Only a draw at best but I still think Diego took it overall.
> 
> BUT DAMN HE LOOKED GOOD! It just secures Guida another high profile fight if you ask me probably against Joe Daddy who looked phenominal aswell.
> 
> ...


i think wilks might be able to bring some nice submissions in the future after he trains more.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

Evo said:


> At the risk of sounding like a troll, did I even watch the same fight as any of you other people last night? You honestly believe GUIDA WON THAT FIGHT? I almost feel insane right now. I'm not trying to be an ass and stir anything up, but I am honestly speechless right now as to how ANYONE could think Guida deserved that win? For taking Sanchez down and laying on him? For attempting some worthless ground and pound? Diego did more damage from the bottom than Guida did on top! Someone has to explain something to me, cause right now I honestly think either everyone on this forum is crazy or I just lost my mind


split decision? What a trip, right?:confused05:


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

With the Judges almost never giving 10-8 i knew this was going to be a split, 1 was clearly sanchez, 2 was guidas and nobody really did much in the third so it could be scored for anyone.

Personally i had it

10-8 Sanchez
10-9 Guida
10-10 Draw

29-28 for Sanchez


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Sounds about right except I gave the edge to Sanchez in the third for landing cleaner shots/combos for the first three minutes before he got taken down. That's of course where Guida scores points, but he really didn't do much and Sanchez was active as hell nailing elbows to the dome then going for a kimura and transitioning to an arm bar. Scary how on paper it seems like he barely edged out a victory when in reality he seemed to have won convincingly. 

Instead of discussing the judging system we should be all grateful that the fight was the way it is was. Guida hung in there to make it FOTN otherwise it would have been KO of the night...lolz! Who could forget both staredowns. One serious staredown, but the most intense ever was between Mirco Crocop vs Wand II.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Round 1 was all Diego, he straight up beat the f'n shit out of Guida. He nearly KO'd him in the first 30 seconds then he nealry KO'd him again with a HK. If this isnt a 10-8 round, mma shouldnt have 10-8 rounds. I obviously scored it 10-8 for Diego.

2nd round was tough to score. Diego clearly did more damage from the bottom then Guida did from the top. Guida did little damage, while Diego cut the shit out of Guida with elbows and was more active. Top postion means shit if you dont threaten to your oppoenent. 10-9 Diego

3rd round was very close. Alot of scrambling, noone really did any damage to their opponents. I think Diego did more to try and finish the fight, but again Guida ended up on top. I dunno tough one to call. 10-10 round or 10-9 for Diego. Ill say 10-10 I guess

30-28 Sanchez

This fight showed why the 10 point must system doesnt work in MMA. Diego did more in round 1, than Guida has done in the last 6 rounds that he had won in his previous fights. But yet, 2/3 judges scored it a 10-9 round. That is f'n crazy. The thought that a judge could score the 2nd round for Guida 10/9, and give Diego the same score in round 1 is just insane. The whole scoring system is flawed.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

No_Mercy said:


> Sounds about right except I gave the edge to Sanchez in the third for landing cleaner shots/combos for the first three minutes before he got taken down. That's of course where Guida scores points, but he really didn't do much and Sanchez was active as hell nailing elbows to the dome then going for a kimura and transitioning to an arm bar. Scary how on paper it seems like he barely edged out a victory when in reality he seemed to have won convincingly.
> 
> Instead of discussing the judging system we should be all grateful that the fight was the way it is was. Guida hung in there to make it FOTN otherwise it would have been KO of the night...lolz! Who could forget both staredowns. One serious staredown, but the most intense ever was between Mirco Crocop vs Wand II.


Guida never took Diego down in the third round. Diego took him down when trying to get a choke and guida ended up on top after the choke didnt work, so you cant even score him a takedown just that he got out of a submission


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

steveo412 said:


> Guida never took Diego down in the third round. Diego took him down when trying to get a choke and guida ended up on top after the choke didnt work, so you cant even score him a takedown just that he got out of a submission


Correction, but still Diego attempted the arm triangle choke then sacrificed position giving Guida top control. Some judges may see it differently as evident in the thin score. These type of scenarios happen from time to time.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Chileandude said:


> With the Judges almost never giving 10-8 i knew this was going to be a split, 1 was clearly sanchez, 2 was guidas and nobody really did much in the third so it could be scored for anyone.



What you said here is right, a 10-8 round is really alot more rare than people seem to think, about 95% of decisions are 29-28 or 30-27, a 10-8 round is very uncommon and ussually only used for when one opponent is dominated and despite the fact that Sanchez clearly won the first round it wasnt a clearly dominating performance worthy of a 10-8, You guys realize Quarry/Starnes was 3 10-8 rounds. Its tough to win a 10-8 round in the UFC and we dont see very enough in other fights to by comparision use one here.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> Round 1 was all Diego, he straight up beat the f'n shit out of Guida. He nearly KO'd him in the first 30 seconds then he nealry KO'd him again with a HK. If this isnt a 10-8 round, mma shouldnt have 10-8 rounds. I obviously scored it 10-8 for Diego.
> 
> 2nd round was tough to score. Diego clearly did more damage from the bottom then Guida did from the top. Guida did little damage, while Diego cut the shit out of Guida with elbows and was more active. Top postion means shit if you dont threaten to your oppoenent. 10-9 Diego
> 
> ...


yeah thats what I thought and then I see posts that Guida deserved the win and shit I think is it me or is that just wrong. Didnt 1 judge have the first round for guiida 10-9? Like you said thats insane, it makes me wonder whats up?


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Toxic said:


> despite the fact that Sanchez clearly won the first round it wasnt a clearly dominating performance worthy of a 10-8....


LULZ.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

The only reason Guida was exciting in this fight was because he didn't get knocked out by Diego's fists and kick. Other then that, he did what he's usually been doing, sitting around in full guard throwing half ass hammerfists with no attempt to pass or inflict damage what so ever.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Toxic said:


> What you said here is right, a 10-8 round is really alot more rare than people seem to think, about 95% of decisions are 29-28 or 30-27, a 10-8 round is very uncommon and ussually only used for when one opponent is dominated and despite the fact that Sanchez clearly won the first round it wasnt a clearly dominating performance worthy of a 10-8, You guys realize Quarry/Starnes was 3 10-8 rounds. Its tough to win a 10-8 round in the UFC and we dont see very enough in other fights to by comparision use one here.


But i'd argue that 10-8 rounds should be more common, along with 10-10s

The MMA scoring system needs to be more sensitive because i just can't take the fact that Diego's dominating performance in round one got the same score than Guida's barely won second round


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I scored every round for Diego.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Chileandude said:


> But i'd argue that 10-8 rounds should be more common, along with 10-10s
> 
> The MMA scoring system needs to be more sensitive because i just can't take the fact that Diego's dominating performance in round one got the same score than Guida's barely won second round


Personally I kind of agree, what Id like to see is a 100 point system instead of a 10 so there would be more breathing room. then cause under the current system Id call them both 10-9 rounds but if it were a 100 point Id say probably 100-90 for Diego in the first and 100-95 for Guida. An extra decimal point would mean alot in a close fight.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Damone said:


> I scored every round for Diego.


Agreed, great minds think alike


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

We will, we will rock you......YES!....YES!


----------



## Rachmunas (May 15, 2009)

That was one of the best fights ever! I say it was as enjoyable as Griffin vs. Bonnar!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I actually think it may have been better, I went to help my dad do some work on his house, and my dad occassionally watches UFC on spike but he isnt a real fan or anything, well the first thing he brought up when I went in the house was did you see that fight last night, that was a war and damn that Guida guy is tough.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Only just seen it. Wow. We all have to agree that was a bloody close fight. I think that if either fighter won that fight I would not have been surprised. I certainly cant say Sanchez or Guida won the fight for sure. Man... nobody can.

Anyway, enough fence sitting. I saw the first round a 10-8 to Sanchez. Stunning, stunning round. A bit messy in places, but usually messy = action. The second round felt like a downer after the first. For me, Guida was dominating position and seemed more in control. Of course, Sanchez exploded with some nice elbows and submission attempts, but not enough to shift my ( unwanted ) feeling that Guida was in control overall. The third, I begrudgingly was giving to Guida before the last minute which was spent defending his arm from Sanchez. This swung the round in Sanchez favour for me, but it was close.

In a nutshell, the thing I'm most confident about is that the first round was 10-8 Sanchez. In my opinion a draw would have been very fair, but Sanchez won it for me.

Finally, what a pair of complete fooking nutters. I hated Guidas fight with Diaz, but this was much better. I LOVED THIS FIGHT. This fight, on TV, for free = the best thing could have happened for MMA and the UFC.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Soojooko said:


> I certainly cant say Sanchez or Guida won the fight for sure. Man... nobody can.


I can fairly easy, Diego dominated the fight. I swear if you took these two fighters and replaced Diego with a likable fighter and Clay with a seemingly unlikable fighter..then everyone would come to a full agreement that the win was fully justified.

I really, really can't grasp at how anyone could have thought Clay came close to winning that fight, let alone no one being able to make a full justification. 

Here is what Clay Guida did better then Sanchez this entire fight, besides taking numerous shots to the face and not getting knocked out...one takedown. One...takedown. He was outworked by Diego from the bottom in round 2. He was outclassed and dominated by Diego from the bottom in round 3. Guida did what he normally does...sits in full guard and pretentiously looks as if he's being active by throwing these half ass hammerfists and scooching around in full guard when it's clear and visible he's making no attempt to pass or do anything at all. 

Honestly people...really? Will you really give more credit to a fighter on top that is obviously doing NOTHING while a guy on bottom is constantly trying to manuever for submissions, trying to advance his position and attempt sweeps or get back to the feet? 

Sorry guys, but one takedown does not judge a fight, because that is all Guida did. I, and anyone with a sense of sight, can certainly say Diego won and dominated the fight.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Everyone listen to Alex De Large on this one. Dude got it spot on!

Diego beat the shit out of Guida, straight up worked him.

And I dont know what else Diego had to do to Guida to get a 10-8 round. He beat the shit out of him really bad for one minute straight. Then almost knocked his head off his neck. If that round was a minute longer, Guida woulda got finished. A 10-8 round is when one fighter beats the shit out of one fighter real bad. Diego did that and then some. He got a beautiful HK knockdown, and nearly finished him 2-3 times in that round. If that wasnt 10-8, they shouldnt even have 10-8 rounds. Shit, in boxing you see 10-7 rounds.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

NM. There is a thread about it already  

(fightmetric scoring)


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

jdun11 said:


> Everyone listen to Alex De Large on this one. Dude got it spot on!
> 
> Diego beat the shit out of Guida, straight up worked him.
> 
> I totally agree with this, no draw, no close fight, no reason for Guida to even jump up and down pretending he won. This fight shouldnt even be a debate IMO, theres more on this go to BLOODY ELBOW website they talk about the fight the scoring etc


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

jcal said:


> jdun11 said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone listen to Alex De Large on this one. Dude got it spot on!
> ...


----------

